# He he he my latest grow day 27 at another friends house



## parkingjoe (Oct 11, 2007)

dutch passion pure power plant..

x 16

4ft tall

in soil in 3 litre pots and looking swell

fed usual canna nutes with zyme/boost/rhizo and flores

being pk 13/14 from yesterday for 6 days then fed canna stuff with advanced nutrients overdrive for final 2 weeks.

best to date and will be flushed properly.

should yield 20+

pkj:hairpull::ignore:


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks good man. Looks like you have awhile to go yet but it still looks good. I was just wondering you said you should yield 20+. 20+  what??? Pounds or ounces?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

Lookin great as always ParkingJoe :aok:


----------



## SFC (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice looking plants man.They are going to fill in thick!


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers all 20 oz dry easy.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 12, 2007)

looking fat as added another 600w hps and pk 13/14 so taking off now:hairpull: 

pkj


----------



## Firepower (Oct 12, 2007)

LEAVES!!  how nice!!   my plants lost all their sun leaves, they bald!!  LOL.. loopks nice man.. Good Luck..


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 12, 2007)

No leaves thats funny dude.


friend chopped everyone off his bagweed plant and wondered why it was lagging behind the rest of plants.


photosynthesis i told the fool

lol


pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2007)

*PJ you my friend are a growing fool.   As always the ladies look great. :aok: *


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 13, 2007)

Why thank you tbg thats most kind


rofl


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 14, 2007)

And i did forget to add there are another 12 dpppp at the other end of his attic under 1 x 250w hps :holysheep: 


anyway here ya go there here in all their glory.:hubba: 


pkj:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 16, 2007)

Okey dokley folks here goes they is looking superb but found a few mites at the back of plants AGAIN :hairpull: :holysheep: 

No worries as chopping in 3 weeks time so no probs keeping the durty bastards at bay until harvest.

Started inline RVK out take fan during lights out to get humidity down from about 70% and now a nice 30-40% but temps down to 56f from 75f during lights on so may attempt to do timer for an equal equalibrium:hubba: 


so anyways all looking good in time for my 4 days in prague with my lovely wife from 25th nov 07 


enjoy


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 16, 2007)

today was day one of advanced nutrients overdrive booster food along with the usual canna everything and dm max flower


----------



## jash (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice pj:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers jash and i set up carbon filter in room and altered door so now airtight and what a differance overdrive has done to my plants overnight.awesome.


il post some pictures on saturday so you can see colas starting to form.


resultttttttt

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 21, 2007)

Just for you peeps here at mp:holysheep: 

temps still a bit low at lights out so rigged up t peice to vent this room along with other unvented room so hopefully alls well in morn:ignore: :hubba: 



having said this all plants look superb and looking forward to a bumper harvest as im putting next lot into flower tommorrow in hydro along side the other 12 dpppp   

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 21, 2007)

:woohoo: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 22, 2007)

when rooted into slabs fed rhizotonic to aid rooting then were off:holysheep: 


and the rest of my clan:hubba:  :ignore: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 22, 2007)

new ones are critical mass rocklock royal orange and rerailed i think


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 22, 2007)

derailed

lol


pkj


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 22, 2007)

im coming with an ak47 to rob your buddy parkingjoe lol jk bro nice greeens


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 23, 2007)

ive got an ak-55:woohoo: 

lol

update new grow and new feeds  update with info in a rush taking over the world of growing but sort tomorrow.:holysheep: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok first things first.:holysheep: 


newbie chempak fed to already in flower power plants x 12 and buds have overnight gone solid and fresh vigorous pistil growth-coincidence 

so next lot on slabs fed solution of canna a and b vega at 2ml litre with 2.5ml litre of cannazyme with 2.5ml litre budlink and 4ml litre rhizotonic as they are so small and need some nutes esp nitrogen. then foliar sparayed until runoff with dutch mastars liquid light mixed with penetrator-both added at half strength 30ml litre of each not 60ml litre each as recommended
:hubba:  

so onto last lot me beauties x 16 dp power plants temps with inline extracting constantly both rooms the bigger room with slabs and x 12 dp power plants 53.1f and 35% rh and half the size with 16 x dp power plants 50.1f and rh 31% so its staying at that. stoned.gif rofl.gif


pistils have started to change colour so possibly be chopping top buds in next few days and leave lower slightly less developed buds for 10 days more give or take.   

anyways enjoy folks  pkj:ignore:


----------



## jash (Oct 24, 2007)

nice plants pj:hubba:


----------



## bono (Oct 24, 2007)

You're going to chop them already? Isn't it only day 40!?!? The pistils have nothing to do with maturity invest in a small microscope and check out those trichomes.


----------



## Afrikaaner (Oct 24, 2007)

dude, those look like some prime bud, make sure they're aged to perfection.  also, if you want less yellowed pictures, try changing the white balance setting on your camera.  if its too yellow, incandescent correction often works well.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 24, 2007)

hey hey hey hey chop weed anyday


rofl


yeh day 40 today but i tend to chop at 6 weeks so no possibility of budrot and plants are strong stuff anyway as all my buddys agree-strongest weed they have ever smoked that was last lot that wasnt a patch on this lot.

so may chop saturday at day 43 only top colas and leave bottom to grow some more.

i know its the trics i have a 50x jewellers loupe and 40x magy glass so can see that either way their covered in resin and getting chopped.

roflmao

white balance hey afrikaaner im a pro photographer and im using a fuji finepix f3pro..NOT point and shoot fuji finepix whatever.


not that fussed about colour correction etc but thanks for pointers dude.


pkj


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 24, 2007)

I honestly don't understand how you feed your plants nutes that much and they don't get nute burn. I give my plants one serving of 10% recommended concentration and next day i see nute burn lol. its frustrating.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 25, 2007)

Hiya newbieg maybe your plants dont like high levels of feed some like sensi star dont like high concentrations of nutes at any time others thrive on higher doses????

Are you reffering to the small plants on the rockwool slabs as the amount of feed ive given them is half recommended strength and the only actual feed is the canna a and b the rhizotonic/canna enzyme and budlink are all just agents for strengthening/protecting plants immune system against potential problems in a roundabout way.


nute burn what are you feeding your plants and are you sure its not heat stress or fan directly blowing on plants as all look similar to nute burn!!!


later fella


pkj


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 25, 2007)

hey PJ, cant we urge you to leave at least another week, the buds fatten up in the last 2 weeks of flower so your cutting yourself short cutting them ladies early my friend 

gret looking ladies you got there tho im not dissin that 1 bit, but like i said let the buds get fat.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 25, 2007)

hi cannabliss i hear what ya saying dude but may need to chop with my paranoia induced weed smoking-FUK IM HAMMERED- SO MOLD CAN BE AN IAAUSE AT TGIS STAGE SO MEY CHOP or masynot..

fuk of to beeeeed.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 26, 2007)

typing was the give away imo

update chopping top buds soon as i get the chance and leaving lower slightly less developed buds for duration of how long they take until perfection harvest time

enjoy


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 28, 2007)

fattening up calyxes bursting out everywhere :holysheep: :fid: 


few pics:hubba:    


x 12 dripper system up and running done canna veg for nutes atm until they get a bit bigger :fid: 

pkj


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2007)

:holysheep: lookin great ParkingJoe :aok:


----------



## Madshotz (Oct 28, 2007)

hey how many weeks did it take to grow the look nice


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 29, 2007)

cheers mutt matey  and madshotz took from day one of flowering now day 44 of flowering and chopped top buds only and going to leave the lower budz for couple of weeks yet so they can fatten up.

so chopped tops and weight wet is 18.5oz so dry will be no less than 4.5oz and i seriously reckon bottom buddage will be about 10+ oz easy dry.


enjoy folks took me all of 1.5 hours of pleasureable trimming and thats a 1st for me:woohoo:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

those are some nice looking ladies ya got your self PKJ


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers bfok


lower parts of plants are thriving now with extra lowered lighting


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 1, 2007)

148gms dry


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2007)

Yummy...lime and neon green buds. Great job!


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Nov 1, 2007)

looks bombdiidlybing bang boom snack sack!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 5, 2007)

update all pistils are now orange so getting chopped in day or so.:ignore:  


other 12 fed champak bloom No4 are thriving. 


others in dripper system are taking up nutes finally so alls well in pkj's gaff.

enjoy:hubba: 


pkj:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 5, 2007)

enjoy some more buddage:hubba:     


lol


pkj:holysheep:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*As always PJ everything is looking great. :aok:  I gotta get over your way one of these days so we can smoke some of that killer bud your always growing. :hubba:  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

lol i think we all gotta HAHA, great job PKJ, ilove your setup man, its great you done a grand job my friend, happy smokin :aok:

*85C*


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 6, 2007)

hey tbg and cannabliss y'all welcome at my house anytime fellas.

it is a long way from yours for a bit of bud though


roflmao


anyways not even been and looked at my plants today this is a 1st for me wonder if their still alive when i go to chop on thursday

lol

anyways ive been busy these last 2 days transforming friends attic space into a clean plastered and vinyl floored bug free gheto for 11 dutch passion power plants any day soon.

the scenario is i have instrcutced my friend to not even get offa his pothead lazy *** to do anything as when i do ask him to do something he seems to do the opposite so from here on in im in charge of the complete grow.

do not enter into the flower room my friend or this will go pear shaped and no doubt get bugs.


so once room is completely finished ill install 1 x 6" rvk pulling air out with carbon filter to be added a bit further down the line as power plant doesnt smell unless you brush up against it.... and 2 x 600 watt hps lamps and the plants are being hand watered by myself as and when they need it.

this will be the best harvest my friend can ever hope for.


ps going to veg plants until 8" tall then switch to flower then trim all lower branches after 2 weeks flowering.


wish me well

lol


pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking good as always:ccc:


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 10, 2007)

:hubba: :ignore: :woohoo: 


14 and 5/8ths not wet as i stopped feeding two days ago so i reckon a good guess would be less 60% max loss thru moisture retention maximum.

only chopped 5 out of the 16 so 11 left to chop tomorrow night when im in the mood.


next pics are the champak No 4 bloom cheapo tomato feed used by commercial tomato growers and its £3.60 per 800 gm pack which at full strength feed makes 3000 litres of nutes im using at half strength so 6000 litres worth.:woohoo: 


its fooking amazing rock hard nugs and still growing like 2-3 weeks more to go.


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 10, 2007)

:woohoo: 

so chempak one from below showing how frosty it is.


next are the tiny ones critical mass, rocklock and lastly royal orange they are all like 4" height in dripper system fed canna everything plus some more.

this may be my last outing with anything but chempak plus its totally organic to boot:woohoo: :holysheep: 


then onto my sensi star i grew for over 7 years but gave away as it started to take forever and a day to root clones but my very good buddya when asked sorted me 5 of the beauties so star is on the grow agenda very soon as its such a nice smoke  


lastly power plant mum ready for 15 or so cuts any day soon and crit mass and rocklock future moms.


enjoy.

sure i will dudes

pkj


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks Delicious !!!!! Hope mine turn out as nice.

Peace, Love and Tie Dye,
  Cam


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 11, 2007)

hope they do too cam  

pics show the score the lesser weight on scales are buds chopped last noight and nearly dry due to having no water for 2 days prior to harvest and newer chopped buds are not far off drier than those chopped yesterday anyways.


enjoy


pkj:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 12, 2007)

:holysheep:


dripper ones are pure shite so much so i think a waste of nutes:hubba: :shocked: 


but the champak fed ones are buzzin:holysheep:  ive just cleaned out my better flower room and put the 12 x dppp in there with better temps and 2 x 600w digi lamps lowered and allowing the plants some breathing space  before they get hacked to death in about 10 daze time:shocked:  as im off to prague for 4 daze with me lovely wife  :hubba: :ignore: 
pkj


----------



## Chubakkaz (Nov 12, 2007)

ah! so much! looks so nice!

great job!


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 12, 2007)

hey doodesa ya dont have to keep thanking me for my threads/posts im only showing off


rofl


pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2007)

*Hey PJ i get thanked for my pics so why shouldn't you.  *


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice setup. I need to incorporate a dripper system into my DWC. Did you make that or buy it? Either way Id like to learn how or what its called so I can make one. Thanks


Stunzeed..


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 13, 2007)

hi tbg and stunz-if you check on my threads ive documented the making of one of these hydro table 

just a big garland tray chopped in few places for run off and slabs placed onto it and dripper line attached siliconed down electrical cable clips-this isnt neccessary just my OCD kicking in as i like things neat and tidy:spit: 


easy as taking a piss mate no special skills needed and all in all cost

 jumbo garland tray £10.00
2 metres feeder tubing £3.00
dripper lines x 10 metres-too much better than not enough £2.00
seltz l20 pump £20.00
dripper stakes £3.00 for 20
rockwool slabs £8.00 for 1.3m length
correx cover for tank £4.00


about £45 all in can buy a system as cheap but i wanted custom sized one:ignore: :holysheep: :spit: 


anyway onto last of power plant all dry and now for a cure:ignore:  


10 oz dry pic shows 9 oz as my friend stole an oz:hubba: 


all in all not a bad harvest overall 4.5 two weeks ago 4.5 other day and 10 oz today so 19 oz dry.  wont grow this size again considering smaller ones i did early this year chopped at week 6 and only 6-7" high and 9.5 ox dry-this is power consumption over 6 weeks instead of 8 weeks along with massive amount of nutes used on this grow compared to smaller less hungry ones on dripper slabs.

slabs for mates next grow


mates room is ready and waiting and more importantly CLEAN AS A WHISTLE :holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 14, 2007)

thats it folks and the line up is 3 paradise seeds sensi star clones along with11 dutch passion power plants:holysheep:


dripper fed on rockwool slabs from saturday vegging for a week until i go to prague for 4 day jolly with my wife:hubba: wence thay shall be placed into flower mode

will chop lower vegatative growth unlike my last 4ft power plants so all enegy going into single fat *** colas except star just trim back some

anyways enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 14, 2007)

anyway here are some pics of champak fed power plants absolutely rock had nugs and colas may get the chop tomorrow due to extreme spider mite eggs laying bombardment:holysheep: :fid:  :hubba: 


other dripper line up:holysheep:  sad state they are too:fid: 

told ya i breed the bastards

lol


enjoy:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 15, 2007)

hate trimming


wet weight of half of 12 chempak fed plants 15 oz wet so on target for better than canna expensive shite

enjoy


ps pic of trim from 16 power plants chopped last week

pkj:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 15, 2007)

So much bud...lovely.


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 19, 2007)

champak fed plants x 12 harvested 9oz dry:holysheep: 

in fact too dry as when i went to gather up the buds they were brittle as anything ya have ever felt so in my haste to get them to solidify sort of i squeezed a handful together and low and behold i now have 2oz of thc crumbs and dust :holysheep: :shocked: 

anyways here a pic of the lot dried in my tupperware 20 litre container along with 2oz of the darker canna fed power plant from previous grow.


it smokes far better tastes better and looks like stuff from amsterdam lighter colour wise:hubba:  


bud shots are canna fed dark bud and champak fed lighter/bigger bud


enjoy


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 20, 2007)

i didnt think they would get this far as they really struggled at first saying that for 1st 2 weeks they were under a 250w hps:spit: 


anyway solid and getting fat with loads of fresh pistils everywhere in fact i wouldnt mind a wig made from them pistils make me look hippie like:hubba: :holysheep:  

oh a a few more power plant clones hopefully ready and rooted for when i return from prague a week on thursday-going on sunday for 4 days:hubba:  


then next i do will be critical mass and soon as possible thereafter sensi star 


enjoy


pkj


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 20, 2007)

looks good u got some stuff goin on their,looks like a nice set up


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 2, 2007)

time for a laugh


26 grms dry weight as i chopped as was going to prague for 4 days with my wife.


very nice it was too

onto next grow mate managed to kill my 14 plants i left at his house in just 4 days

bastard or what so he has 16 ready in next few days for dripper system rockwool will post pics as and when.

ive gine aeroponic mad.


just ordered a 32 site amazon aeroponic grow system along with a 36 site aeroponic cloning propagator.


dont say i dont try systems i must have tried everything available to date.

pkj


----------

